# Hurling



## Drum (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi this is from my first time doing a sports shoot, I'm happy enough with the results but is there anything I could improve??

Ok I used a 60D with a 100-400L ( That's what I have,)
The day was overcast but dry. 
settings are between f4.5 and f8 and shutter speed is between 800-1250. auto iso max of 1600.
I have cropped most of the images

thanks for looking any constructive criticism is welcome.


----------



## Menace (Apr 26, 2013)

Well done for your first attempt. 

Third image is my favorite due to relatively shallow depth of field compared to other images (back ground blurriness)

Last image, I'd crop out the little girl in the background so the eye goes to the players rather than getting distracted by the background. 

Keep up the good work and have fun shooting.


----------



## Drum (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for the tip about cropping the girl out. I was more concerned about getting the shots in focus and interesting than DOF, that's why I mainly kept it around the f8 mark. My other concern with it was following the action using the hi speed drive (ok on the 60D its only 5.3 p.s.) as I only use it occasionally. The real reason I was there was to get photos of a friends son who was on the team.


----------



## Narcolepsy (Apr 27, 2013)

I think these are excellent - it can be pretty hard to get the ball in shot and in focus in such a fast moving sport. Number 3 is also my favourite


----------

